# Arty/Abstract flowers



## Bill19 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, C+C very welcome!
These are shots with layered on textures, all the textures are from internet sources which state they are free to download.

1. Ancient Orchid 






2. Earth





3. Orchid 'painting'





4. Cracking





5. Life and Death
(life being the flower, and death being the coal which 1000's of years ago a plant too!) This one isn't textured.





thanks for looking!


----------



## mJs (Jan 8, 2010)

Really like #1, they are all good.. i think my least favorite is #4... just too much going on...


----------



## Bill19 (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 9, 2010)

Although the composition isn't quite to my tastes, I do love the tones and processing in #4. I love, love the colours in this and would be very interested in knowing what you did for processing.


----------



## Bill19 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks 
On the main picture I just gave it a bit of a sharpen, and i think i selected the yellow in the middle of the flower and boosted the saturation a little. 
For the texture i got a pic of the net (off a free texture site) of some cracking paint, put that on another layer, and the opacity was on the setting 'multiply' and then I put the bar right up to 255 i think it was.


----------



## serra01 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh!! Wow, It is simply awesome. I really like it. i think my least favorite is #3... Simple and beautiful. thanks for sharing..
====================================
http://www.divineflowers.ca/
vancouver flowers


----------



## Bill19 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Serra


----------

